# frustration



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

can't wait for these durn deer hunters to get out of the way so we can go back to getting squirrel and such. fer gosh sakes how long does it take to find and hit an animal that size? i think they'd all starve if they had to shoot squirrel or rabbit.:lol:


----------



## tator (Dec 11, 2012)

john warren said:


> fer gosh sakes how long does it take to find and hit an animal that size?.:lol:


 
thats good, i like that!:lol:


----------



## ds541 (Dec 3, 2004)

now that's funny!!!!looking forward to squirrel hunting myself.


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

I plan on heading out this weekend for rabbits.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

I used to sit in my deer blind wishing I was running hounds. That's when I quit deer hunting & saved my vacation for my beagles.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

The beagle is chomping at the bit. Waiting for the Boss Lady to shoot her deer and then we're off


----------



## tator (Dec 11, 2012)

i hear you guys.
i stopped rabbit hunting the day before the deer opener. thought i would take a little break while all the deer hunters are out.
couldn't take it any longer. just got back, got one rabbit and missed another. i never had so much fun, even missing. then i know there's one there for next time....
i sure love the action of rabbit hunting.


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

after 930-10am I love rabbit hunters running their dogs when im deer hunting. They may move a deer. When I run mine I've had deer hunters follow me and set up in case I moved any during muzzle loader season. I don't help them or allow them with me but I can't stop them from being in the same woods. The woods belong to all of us. Enjoy.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

michhutr said:


> after 930-10am I love rabbit hunters running their dogs when im deer hunting. They may move a deer. When I run mine I've had deer hunters follow me and set up in case I moved any during muzzle loader season. I don't help them or allow them with me but I can't stop them from being in the same woods. The woods belong to all of us. Enjoy.


thats the correct idea. and if we know a deer hunter is in an area we avoid it. problem is it's very scary to take a dog you have invested so much time , effort, and money into , out to the field when you know some jerk that shouldn't even be called a hunter might shoot him out of spite. well, you just have to avoid deer hunters when you can and hope to avoid the jerks when you can't.


----------

